# JD stuff heavier duty than competition?



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Given the name of this forum I hope this a safe place to ask this question without starting a flame war.

Anyway, a year ago I decided to buy a used small tractor. Finally after a long wait my JD2210 showed up on CL so I bought it. Had a Kubota appeared I would have bought that. However, since then I've paid more attention to the frame, bucket, etc. and it seems like the JDs are made from heavier gauge steel than Kubota. Heavier duty all around. Not sure about the other brands. Maybe the Kubotas are configured at a lower price point so that is the difference and I'm not making fair comparisons.

I realize this will quickly turn into a Ford./ Chevy argument but I had to ask. BTW, for the record Duramax is better.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya, you may upset some folks talking like that!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

newbie2 said:


> Given the name of this forum I hope this a safe place to ask this question without starting a flame war.
> 
> Anyway, a year ago I decided to buy a used small tractor. Finally after a long wait my JD2210 showed up on CL so I bought it. Had a Kubota appeared I would have bought that. However, since then I've paid more attention to the frame, bucket, etc. and it seems like the JDs are made from heavier gauge steel than Kubota. Heavier duty all around. Not sure about the other brands. Maybe the Kubotas are configured at a lower price point so that is the difference and I'm not making fair comparisons.
> 
> I realize this will quickly turn into a Ford./ Chevy argument but I had to ask. BTW, for the record Duramax is better.


No.... Toyota! :lmao: 

Anyway, I have a Kubota and a John Deere. John Deere makes among the best large tractors, but the notion that Deere makes the best small tractors is pure crap. I believe that Kubota and many others are equally as well built. Some though, like Kubota and Deere are better designed than some others.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I wasn't referring to quality of JD like failure rates, reliability, etc. it just seems like visually comparing a JD to a Kubota the component parts like the front end loader, rear lift arms, axle, etc are made of thicker steel, the hydraulics look heavier etc. I may not be looking at an equivalent Kubota.

On the trucks, if I could have bought a Toyota or Lexus 3/4 T diesel I would have. At least I did get a Japanese diesel made by Isuzu. :fineprint 

At least the trucks let you hook of a standard OBDII scanner, but that's another thread.


----------

